# Shrimp stunting with over-population



## TBRO (14 Dec 2009)

This may have been discussed previously, if so re-direct me. I've noticed that in my 30 L nano which has dozens of juvinle CRS that they don't really reach adult size.

I put 24 in my big tank which has loads of cherry shrimp but no other CRS and they have already rapidly increased in size (in about 2 weeks). 

Has anyone heard of this stunting phenomenon before?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (14 Dec 2009)

I have had this happen with my betta and other inverts.

If I am right fish and inverts release phenomenon that stun the growth of the other fry or shrimplets. So if you place them in a bigger tank the phenomenon does not affect the fry/shrimplets as quick. So lots of water changes also helps also good food helps inverts/fish fry to grown quicker!

Good luck!


----------



## TBRO (14 Dec 2009)

Interesting theory, seems to hold true. Also the vast numbers of Cherry shrimp in the big tank don't seem to affect the CRS, I guess it's species specific.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 Dec 2009)

I thinkyour right about that.


----------

